# Tissot Strap



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi

I've bought a Tissot Le Locle, it came with a black leather deployment clasp strap.

It's a lovely watch for sure but I find the strap a little short - fixes on the third hole which doesn't leave much of a 'tail' to slip under the two retaining bands - am I making myself clear? I don't yet know the correct terminology.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knows if Tissot do extra length straps?

_I'd quite like to keep this watch on an original strap._

Obviously, as a last resort, I realise I can get a third party strap which might be more suitable, but would prefer not to.

(as a supplementary - I've never changed a strap myself, is there a simple 'how to' tutorial knocking about anywhere? And what tool(s) would I need?)

Thanks


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Hi
> 
> I've bought a Tissot Le Locle, it came with a black leather deployment clasp strap.
> 
> ...


The Le Locle is a beautiful watch - here's mine










I've only got a slim wrist so the deployment strap is OK for me.

To change the strap, all you need is a spring bar tool - have a look under the RLT Sales site under Watch Tools. All you need to do to change the strap is to gently slide the end of the spring bar tool between the lug and the strap. The bars that hold the strap on to the case are normally spring loaded. Gently push the spring bar tool towards the strap (away from the lug) and witha bit of luck that should force the spring bar down and it should pop out of its little retaining hole. You can then remove the strap from the lugs.

You then need to push the string bar out of the old strap and insert it into the new strap. The fitting of the strap is then the reverse of what you've already done. First insert one end of the spring bar into its retaining hole on the lug. Then using the spring bar tool, gently push the other end of the spring bar down. Then comes the slightly fiddly bit - still with the spring bar pushed down, gently slide the pushed down end along the inside of the lug until it slots into the retaining hole.

Voila!









Takes a bit of practice that's all. Just be careful that you don't scratch the outside of the case whe you're doing this.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

philjopa said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks for that - I'll have to get myself sorted with one of those gizmos... it seems that many forum members have a collection of straps as large as their watch collections, and change them frequently...

What about buckles - I recently had the strap on a Raymond Weil swapped for an extra long one by a little man who does... he also swopped the monographed RW buckle.

Now I wonder if anyone knows if Tissot do larger straps... ???


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Me too. I have changed the strap on mine because a ) I nearly always do to keep the original in perfect nick for sale time in the future and b ) I found it a bit unsubstantial for the watch. The lugs are 19mm as far as I can tell, so strap choice is a bit more difficult than usual. I don't know if Tissot do a longer strap, but I put mine on a 20mm parallel perforated leather with a 20mm butterfly deployment. It sits on my wrist much better now IMHO.










The best strap change tool is the Bergeon. If you do not have bracelets to change go for the standard, rather than the fine version. Roy sells them.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

quoll said:


> Me too. I have changed the strap on mine because a ) I nearly always do to keep the original in perfect nick for sale time in the future and b ) I found it a bit unsubstantial for the watch. The lugs are 19mm as far as I can tell, so strap choice is a bit more difficult than usual. I don't know if Tissot do a longer strap, but I put mine on a 20mm parallel perforated leather with a 20mm butterfly deployment. It sits on my wrist much better now IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that one !


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

ESL - you want which one... the strap or the watch?

I've had a bit of a result...

Went into the high street store where I bought the watch - they checked with Tissot. They do indeed do a extra long strap but only as an exchange item <?>.

However, the manager said he would return the strap from a stock watch because he couldn't return mine (as it has been worn), and then swop it with mine when the extra length one is sent.

...and the best bit?

*free of charge*









So kudos awarded to Ernest Jones... (hope a name check is ok, as RLT doesn't do Tissot)


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Great result







- good to hear that you can sometimes get good service on the High Street as well as at


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I find it amazing how friendly watch enthusiasts are, and how much time they give freely... in comparison to the normal level of service given on the High Street.

As well as the above mentioned service - I spent an interesting half hour or so in another retailer discussing the relative merits of brands such as Omega, Ebel and Maurice Lacroix... when I expressed a little interest in ML starting to manufacture in house movements, he went & dug out a brochure for me to take away. He called it a brochure... I call it a fully illustrated hardback book on Maurice Lacroix!

You forum guys express endless patience with us noobs, no doubt answering the same queries time after time.

Roy was patience personified when I phoned him to order my RTL69, and put himself out to make sure I would get it before Easter...

Roger dispatches his Tissot Navigator to me before my cheque arrives - let alone clears!

I took my newly acquired Waltham Pocket Watch to a local (Stamford) repairer for a service - and spent an hour learning as he discussed, explained and showed me various interesting features of my new watch, illustrating his points with my watch, a rare British model, and even diagrams in a book.

I'm well impressed.

Almost restores my faith in human nature.

Thank you one & all


----------

